# East Coast Mod EDM



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

i wanna get my feet wet in EDM, what chassis should i get? i dont want a cheapo one, but i dont want the most expensive, $400 roller one either, any suggestions???
thanks!!!


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

If purpose built oval EDM is what you're looking for and you want to spend less than $400 you're either looking used or possibly the Custom Works Intimidator GBX or _maybe_ (not sure on price) a Hyperdrive Havoc. The Kranzels Terminator is/has been THE car to have over the years but you will also probably spend WAY over your $400 to put one together. The Havoc is a new car the last little while but is very similar to the Terminator and comes complete so you don't have to get parts from multiple places/cars. The CW car is also a complete vehicle to you don't have to get parts from several different cars but guys would also say for a race kit the CW car is kind of "lacking" in certain areas and it's kind of a weight pig in stock form. I've heard guys ask why they wouldn't for instance include lightweight outdrives with the kit? I personally have a GBX but have put a Custom Chassis Systems slider style chassis on it as well as lightened up the drivetrain. For the money I don't think you can beat the Havoc right now and if I had it to do over again that would probably be the way I would have gone.


----------



## tweakedt3 (Aug 12, 2004)

There are a couple for sale in the oval sale thread, best way to go.


----------



## ovalnator (Sep 26, 2001)

email me at [email protected]

I can get you setup with a very nice car


----------



## sarbubzim1127 (Nov 24, 2007)

I would gowith a JRC or Havoc both great cars with great suport.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I'm not sure but I believe he found one on ebay guys.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

OvalmanPA said:


> I'm not sure but I believe he found one on ebay guys.


yes i did! i honestly forgot that i put this thread up here, but heres what i got sitting right next to me in my room:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=180300750932

not sure if you will be able to see it, i will take more pics of it later when im not so lazy!!!

i just have to wait 2 weeks now before i can drive it, cause i have reserves this weekend again, and im waiting for a friend to get me some tires, so til then, she has to collect dust


----------



## Manimal517 (Sep 7, 2008)

Sweet looking ride, Now if he can drive it better than his mini late model. we miss the turtle. lol


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

maxxgullo said:


> i wanna get my feet wet in EDM, what chassis should i get? i dont want a cheapo one, but i dont want the most expensive, $400 roller one either, any suggestions???
> thanks!!!


You WILL "get what you pay for"
If you want reputation for fitment and results (wins) Putnam wont disappoint.
You wont outgrow the best, if you get "lesser" equipment, you stand a good chance of wishing you bought the good stuff, so do yourself a favor and dont skimp :thumbsup:.


----------



## FASTLEFT1 (Jan 9, 2003)

Anyone know if Mr. Norris Cooper is still running his indoor Clay Oval Track outside Danville, Va. ? I used to run on the outdoor Asphalt Oval a couple years back and wondered if they were still running. I know the Tony Stewart Race Drew a few hundred folks every year. Thanks, fastleft1


----------

